# NEO Scavenger



## tommers (May 2, 2012)

New indie survival RPG from Blue Bottle games.  Post apocalyptic wasteland, squirrels for hats, boil your own water etc.

Demo is on their site. Beta access available for a small donation.  

You'll have to Google it though cos I'm on my phone.


----------



## tommers (May 2, 2012)

Demo here...

http://bluebottlegames.com/main/node/21


----------



## tommers (May 4, 2012)

Oh look, somebody's done a 2 part interview with the developer.

That's a co-incidence.

http://bit.ly/KVg6EY is part 1
http://bit.ly/IA9Ykb is part 2.

Spooky.


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 30, 2015)

Resurrecting this thread, because I've just got into this game.

It's changed a bit over the last 3 years.

My top tip at the moment, is to pick strong or melee, and trapping as your traits so that you can defeat the opening story dogman, and turn his hide into a warm coat which will intimidate other humans by using a glass shiv and trapping skill.


----------



## tommers (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm doing OK with trapping - seems to be pretty much required.

I've made a squirrel snare.  How do I use it?  Do I just leave it on the ground? ohmyliver 

I'd forgotten how hard work the interface is


----------



## tommers (Apr 30, 2015)

There are so many ways to die


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 30, 2015)

um, I don't know, I've only just worked out how you get meat from dead bodies.  how do you make snares?  have you tried putting it in your camp?


----------



## tommers (May 1, 2015)

Oh yeah. That might work. It's a branch with some String and trapping skill (as always). 

There's a recipe on the crafting screen. 

Last night I met a guy with a bow and had a fight. Killed him but wondered where the arrows had gone.  Checked the status page and they were all sticking out of me.  

Died soon after.


----------



## ohmyliver (May 1, 2015)

I met a blue frog cultist, but I sadly couldn't beat him to death with my bare hands and he ran away, wounded.  I was very surprised to actually fight him off, considering that he had a rifle (but no ammo presumably, which was why he was bludgeoning, rather than shooting me), and beat me so badly it caused temporary blindness.

oh and found a dead squirrel when foraging a field.  Which was odd.


----------



## tommers (May 1, 2015)

Yeah,  I saw some of them.  I had to decide whether to set a dogman on them or not. 

Why do they follow a blue frog?


----------



## ohmyliver (May 1, 2015)

Dunno, but they seem to have a lot of nice stuff.  How can you set dogmen on 'em?


----------



## tommers (May 1, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Dunno, but they seem to have a lot of nice stuff.  How can you set dogmen on 'em?



It was one of the random encounters I think.  I came across a group of em with a dogman stalking them.  I could either shout a warning, let them get eaten or just watch (or something like that).  I decided to shout a warning like an idiot, which meant it chased me instead.


----------



## tommers (May 1, 2015)

So tonight I got a dogman coat, a shopping trolley, a crowbar. I even got a saucepan to boil water.  I have shoes.  Shoes!  What could possibly go wrong?

So I met this guy.  Who had a pistol.  What's worse he had ammunition for it.  He shot me 3 times before I could stave his head in with the crowbar.  It's touch and go.  I got some bandages and the bleeding stopped but... I aint got no penicillin.  This isn't going to end well.

I now have 2 pistols!   But no ammo.


----------



## ohmyliver (May 2, 2015)

I met some sort of tribal person who was up for talking, rather than fighting, who told me of their base to the north.  Who also handily killed the blue frog cultist who was tracking me down.	Of course I died shortly after that, not being able to find anything to boil water in, and thus having no sterilised water.

Today, I've found a radioactive mine with some sort of robotic tiger guard, and made a spear from a branch and a shiv, and used the medical gown and a bit of string to make a sling.


----------



## tommers (May 2, 2015)

Haha,  good skills.


----------



## tommers (May 4, 2015)

I just made a sling from a t-shirt and some string.

I was trying to make a sack, but never mind.


----------



## tommers (May 4, 2015)

That's annoying.  I had everything I could ever need.  Except antibiotics.

And I died of sepsis.  Must have not bandaged a wound properly or something.


----------



## ohmyliver (May 4, 2015)

I found the melonhead 'base', and had a gun (no ammo of course), and a fast food clown head.   So of course I died of lack of water. Again.


----------



## tommers (May 4, 2015)

I didn't even know there is a base.  Let alone what melonheads are.


----------



## ohmyliver (May 7, 2015)

weak humanoid (based on some sort of rural Mitchigan myth) but with the ability to summon more melonheads... 

Been having some success with using stones as weapons.   But the greatest discovery has been that you can use the cryo thingy as a base to hold up and sleep in.


----------



## tommers (May 7, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> weak humanoid (based on some sort of rural Mitchigan myth) but with the ability to summon more melonheads...
> 
> Been having some success with using stones as weapons.   But the greatest discovery has been that you can use the cryo thingy as a base to hold up and sleep in.



ooooohhhhh.. Nice.


----------



## tommers (May 9, 2015)

I've got a bow.  I've got a crowbar. I'm fully clothed,  I even have shoes.  I have a lighter and the makings of shelter and a noise trap. I can boil water and cook food.

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## tommers (May 9, 2015)

ohmyliver did you ever become a cannibal?


----------



## Chilli.s (May 9, 2015)

tommers said:


> I've got a bow.  I've got a crowbar. I'm fully clothed,  I even have shoes.  I have a lighter and the makings of shelter and a noise trap. I can boil water and cook food.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?


 
That must have taken hours.


----------



## tommers (May 9, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> That must have taken hours.


Nah,  got lucky. I've died a couple of times already this evening. 

Just found a shotgun.  With ammo. 

I don't know what's going on.


----------



## tommers (May 9, 2015)

Have you been playing Chilli.s?


----------



## ohmyliver (May 9, 2015)

tommers said:


> ohmyliver did you ever become a cannibal?


I suspect so, but only by eating the meat given out at Zom Zoms once. 

Have you tried going to the glow in the east yet?


----------



## tommers (May 9, 2015)

Yeah,  I've just got there.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 10, 2015)

tommers said:


> Have you been playing Chilli.s?


 Yeah had a couple of hours on it, wasn't completely captivated...


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> Yeah had a couple of hours on it, wasn't completely captivated...


Fair enough.  The interface is clunky as anything and it's difficult to not die,  especially at the start. 

I think it does express the desperation of trying to punch a dog to death quite well though.


----------



## dylanredefined (May 10, 2015)

Thought the op was  a game about retrieving space junk leaves disappointed


----------



## Chilli.s (May 10, 2015)

The longest I lived was about 30 mins. and then died of thirst.  Too much to work out, what with hiding tracks, shelter, resting, scavenging.


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> The longest I lived was about 30 mins. and then died of thirst.  Too much to work out, what with hiding tracks, shelter, resting, scavenging.


Yeah,  it definitely rewards perseverance.  The first few games I was eating poisonous berries,  not boiling the water etc.  It's a good rogue like in that sense cos you pick up that you can use a soup can,  for example,  as a saucepan and that helps the next time.

I only just worked out that you can click on the recipe and it will auto fill the crafting box if you have the ingredients. So no more trying to figure out what a "rigid, flexible medium shaft" is.


----------

